# Can anyone tell me what my avatar is?



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

Speaker trivia... make, model, ect onder:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

*Re: can anyone tell me what my avatar is????*

I can't tell what it is.


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: can anyone tell me what my avatar is????*

hint #1. floorstanding
hint #2. owned by someone else that has a specific line in Best Buy.


----------



## no. 5 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: can anyone tell me what my avatar is????*



> can anyone tell me what my avatar is????


You don't know?? :rofl:

I'm guessing, but it looks sorta' like a Jamo tweeter. A C80* maybe?


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: can anyone tell me what my avatar is????*

You are correct sir. The top end of a Jamo C809.


----------



## MatrixDweller (Jul 24, 2007)

*Re: can anyone tell me what my avatar is????*

Jamo being owned by Klipsch?


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: can anyone tell me what my avatar is????*

yep, crazy huh. I do like Jamo drivers and their enclosures. I do also like some klipsch stuff but would choose Jamo over the other.


----------



## no. 5 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: can anyone tell me what my avatar is????*



hearingspecialist said:


> You are correct sir. The top end of a Jamo C809.


Nice! Did I win anything? :bigsmile:


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

*Re: can anyone tell me what my avatar is????*

I came in on this too late.

Anyone wanna guess mine? LOL


----------



## no. 5 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: can anyone tell me what my avatar is????*



FlashJim said:


> Anyone wanna guess mine? LOL


A fabric speaker grill under high magnification?


----------



## hearingspecialist (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: can anyone tell me what my avatar is????*

Aaron wins the Attention to Detail award for the day, and the rest of the day off with pay!

Mr. Jim looks like a Van Halen guitar. Is it speaker related?


----------



## no. 5 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: can anyone tell me what my avatar is????*

_(no. 5 performs a "happy dance")_


----------



## oposky2006 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: can anyone tell me what my avatar is????*

u guess


----------



## wildcat71 (Mar 11, 2010)

van halen "best of both worlds" cd/album cover


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Actually, just his guitar would have been correct.  "inspired by" ... more or less.

I can't wait to show you guys my garage when I finish it. lol


----------

